# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антиспам  >  Спамер-одиночка?

## borka

Получил сегодня письмо:
Subject:   Сука 
From:   "Marsha Martinez" <[email protected]> 
Date:   Thu, August 21, 2003 02:15 
To:   один-из-адресов-нашего-домена

Здравствуйте!
Предлагаю услугу спама по емайл адресам.
Спамлю качественно и недорого.
Также предлагаю проспамить или зафлудить аську.
[email protected]


Мне почему-то кажется, что "From:" и "Subject" перепутаны...

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

> Мне почему-то кажется, что "From:" и "Subject" перепутаны...


Сначала "From:", а потом "Subject". Это имеется ввиду? :Smiley:

----------


## aintrust

> Мне почему-то кажется, что "From:" и "Subject" перепутаны...


Пожалуй... Тогда это, наверное, лучше поместить в раздел "Юмор". =)

----------


## borka

> Сначала "From:", а 
> потом "Subject". Это имеется ввиду?


Типа так:
Subject: "Marsha Martinez" <[email protected]> 
From: Сука 
Date: Thu, August 21, 2003 02:15 
To: один-из-адресов-нашего-домена
 :Smiley:

----------


## maXmo

ы… кто-то светанул моё корп. мыло :(
Зато прикольный спам пришёл.
X-Spam-Level: ++++
X-Spam-Report: 4.3 points, 5.0 required;
	*  0.1 RDNS_NONE Delivered to trusted network by a host with no rDNS
	*  0.0 HTML_MESSAGE BODY: HTML included in message
	*  1.5 RAZOR2_CF_RANGE_E4_51_100 Razor2 gives engine 4 confidence level
	*      above 50%
	*      [cf: 100]
	*  0.5 RAZOR2_CF_RANGE_51_100 Razor2 gives confidence level above 50%
	*      [cf: 100]
	*  2.2 RCVD_IN_BL_SPAMCOP_NET RBL: Received via a *relay* in bl.spamcop.net (однако! релей!)
	*      [Blocked - see <http://www.spamcop.net/bl.shtml?60.250.0.150>]
Received: from [60.250.0.150] (HELO kils.hinet.net)
X-Mailer: The Bat! (3.0.2.8) Professional (подделано или вручную отправляли?)
X-Antivirus: avast! (VPS 080127-1, 2008/01/27), Outbound message
X-Antivirus-Status: Clean

----------

